# Ramp/incline question



## kindakooky (Apr 12, 2020)

I've got to the point where I'm ready to build my first incline on my island and I want to build it horizontally, so it's flush against the front side of a cliff. However, every time I try and place the incline marker kit that way I get a message saying, "I don't see an even stretch of cliffs here where an incline could go." I don't get it, it looks even and it definitely looks like there should be enough room to build an incline there to me, so why won't it let me build one?


----------



## Bcat (Apr 12, 2020)

Can you post a pic maybe? And are you standing right at the base of the cliff?


----------



## Ras (Apr 12, 2020)

Are you able to terraform yet? I can’t help from current info, but at least I’ll bump your post.


----------



## kindakooky (Apr 12, 2020)

I am able to terraform, yes. 

OK, so I think this would be my first choice of where I wanted to build my first incline. As you can see, I am standing right at the base of the cliff. 






This is another spot where i'd like to build an incline but as you can see it won't let me. Again my character is standing right at the base of the cliff (she's hidden by the tree.) 





I could terraform to square off the end of the cliff to make them slightly longer in both cases I guess, I don't know if it's make any difference though. Besides, I've seen inclines like this built in tighter spaces on other people's islands so I don't see what the problem is.


----------



## Jas (Apr 12, 2020)

you need to actually face the base of the cliff (straight on) rather than horizontally across! it should be vertical


----------



## matt2019 (Apr 12, 2020)

Yeah unfortunately you can’t do them that way like you could in new leaf


----------



## Bluebellie (Apr 12, 2020)

in one of the ends,  you need to terraform land, so that it connects with something. Right now, you’re inclining it with just air. I’ll add a pic.

Sorry for bad picture quality.


----------



## Luca (Apr 12, 2020)

The top of the stairs need 2 squares of cliff to connect to! If you build cliff between where you have the stairs places and the water, it should work.


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Apr 12, 2020)

You can place them horizontally, you just need to have them facing two blocks of cliff long-wise, like in Bluebellie's picture


----------



## kindakooky (Apr 14, 2020)

Thanks guys. Just wanted to let you know that after doing a little bit of terraforming as per instructions, I've now placed an incline marker kit along the cliff in my first picture. Really looking forward to it being completed!


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 14, 2020)

You CAN place them horizontally . OP's picture however shows he/she wants the ramp going nowhere, even though it's up against a cliff edge. OP neeps to extend part of that cliff so the ramp leads to it. 





Another option is to dig into this wall and place the ramp here


----------

